# She ate a diaper



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, just came home and found that my puppy, who has roam of the downstairs has completely shredded and eaten a baby diaper. Called the vet, no emergency contact, Hubby is looking up animal hospital # now. From what I can find on the net, not much help... I should just keep an eye on her and let her poop it out... Any other ideas? what should I be looking for? is it ok to give her water or will that make it worse? HELP!!!!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Hmmm... I really have no idea. I really don't think that it'd hurt to find an emergency vet and see what they say; which your already doing. I suppose that it could cause a blockage.

My main reason for replying...if I were you, I would find another vet. One that does not have an emergency number is not one that I'd want to take my dogs too. We used to have a vet that we took our Mastiff too as she was more experienced with giant breeds. However, she didn't have an emergency contact except for an emergency vet that was 45 minutes away. This was not acceptable to us. For example, if our dog would bloat out we wouldn't _have_ 45 minutes to save his life most likely. We now take him to our normal vet who not only has an emergency phone number but also is practically a next door neighbor to us...as much as he can be considering the rural are we live in. I made this decision at my bf's insistence and now I'm glad that I did. It makes a lot of sense.


----------



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Mdawn, Unfortunately this is my 4th vet and they're better than any of the others I'v had so far...not saying much...but I'm scared to go to another vet that might be just as bad as the last ones.... 

So okay, I called an animal hospital, I got some girl that didn't even know what a diaper looks like and told me the puppy would need surgery to remove it... then gave me the # to ASPCA animal poisoning... $55 for a consultation
No thanks...
Called people poison control. They said just watch for constipation and vomiting within the next 24 hours. No food or water as it may make it worse. 
I will call the vet in the morning so they can check her out... so far she's acting normal, just keeps trying to drink the rainwater outside 
I'll let ya know how tomorrow goes.......


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Some smaller areas don't have vets with Emergency numbers...
Such as where I'm at, when I thought Sparkys foot was busted I called every vet within a 50 mile radius...all their answering machines said was 
"If this is an emergency after hours, please call the Southeastern Arizona Emergency Clinic in Tucson at ...." Tucson is over an hour drive away from me.

Coming from someone who has 2 small children and a garbage/counter surfer dog...diapers that are dirty usually pass right through, they are so hydrated that it does come out. Especially that gel garbage that's under the cloth/paper. I'd still visit the vet, but unless your dog swallowed the diaper whole, I wouldn't worry myself to death.


----------



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

Okay, vet said keep an eye on her - make sure she poops, which she is.....in spades  So, We're OKAY!!! YEAH!! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm so glad. I read your post last night and wished I had something to tell you. But I didn't so I just kept it zipped. 

I've been checking your thread all day though. Glad to hear she's doing better.


----------



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Chrissy, I was a little worried there for a while myself... 

Did you know that when a dog poops out dirty diaper matter it looks and smells the same as before it went in???? Strange.... Very strange.....


----------

